# Endoscopy & Colonoscopy --- YIKES



## 16757 (Jun 29, 2005)

Would appreciate any words of encouragement regarding the above tests scheduled for July 5 & July 11. Am a big chicken & have been putting both off for years. Finally got some courage to see a gastro specialist & made appts for the two tests. I'm scared to death of the prep, feeling pain, etc. I have to take 4 dulcolax tablets & drink 2-3 liters of TriLyte. Thanks for your help. it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Honestly the procedures are no problem. I've had at least four colonoscopies. Don't feel anything/pain. In fact, I had one done last month. They did a colonscopy and panendoscopy (throat/stomach) all at once. They wheeled me in; they gave me fentanyl and versed. I fell asleep in mid-sentence...I wish I got to take some of that stuff home for when I have insomnia. It was great. The toughest part is the prep. I'm not fat or anything but I like to eat solid foods. I don't know what TriLyte is. I hope it's not like GoLytely(SP?). I hate that stuff, but that was way back in 1996, so it probably isn't the same. This past time I used Miralax or something plus those Dulcolax. I think the easiest time I had was when I paid extra for some pills and drank it will Ginger Ale. Anyway, the prep is what sucks the most. Don't worry about the pain; won't be any. Just do some deep breathing to relax beforehand. I'd much rather do a colonoscopy than a Barium Enema w/ Air any day. Those are painful b/c I had to be awake.Hope that helps


----------



## 16757 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks so much for your words of support. I thought I would be given the Fleet Phoso, but the Dr. says some people experienced kidney problems with it, so they aren't using it anymore. I'm just glad I may get away with just 2 liters, instead of the 4. It probably is like the Golytely. I hope I can tolerate it. I know my mom had to take it. She was in the bathroom most of the night before the test. Again, thanks.


----------



## 20702 (Jun 14, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Camille:I thought I would be given the Fleet Phoso, but the Dr. says some people experienced kidney problems with it, so they aren't using it anymore.


I'm going for a colonoscopy in August, and the doc has me taking Fleet Phoso - has anyone else heard about assoc kidney problems. Should I ask for something else?Also, I've been told that I will be awake for the colonoscopy - is this "normal"?Thanks!!


----------



## 16757 (Jun 29, 2005)

I know several people who have gotten this test in the last year and almost all of them told me they were put to sleep & felt nothing. Only 2 told me they felt mildly uncomfortable.My doctor specifically told me "you will be put to sleep and feel nothing, I work with an anesthesiologist". Believe me, if it werent' for these words, I would not be going. Good luck. By the way, who told you this??? p.s. everyone I know was given the fleet phoso, so i;m kind of worried that I have to do the horrible old prep.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

cnbhappy,I don't know about the fleet, but you should not be awake during the colonoscopy!!! I've never heard of that. I've heard about people waking up during the prodedure for a brief moment and falling back asleep. That happened to me but I it was a second or two and I went right back out of it.Are you sure it's not a barium enema with air to take x-rays? Or is it a sigmoidoscopy (sp?) because that doesn't cover as much of the intestines??I don't see where you live. Is it in the U.S.??Or perhaps there is some confusion b/c I think they put people further under during other surgeries. The drugs they use for colonoscopies are probably technically sedation, but your still so out of it and sleep.


----------



## 20702 (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok -I'm officially paranoid now ;-)The anesthesiologist that put me out for the endoscopy told me that I wouldn't be out for the colonoscopy... He said it wasn't necessary... I'm sure they'll give me something to relax, but he definitely said they weren't putting me "out", and that I'd be awake and aware... I'll contact the doctor to verify...Believe it or not- I was looking forward to watching the screen as they did the test, but if it's going to be that painful I'd prefer to sleep through it like I did with the endoscopy.Thanks....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the time they do a "twilight sleep" and technically you aren't completely under. Usually the drugs make sure you have no awareness afterward of anything and they keep you doped up enough you don't feel anything, but you are concious enough to follow simple commands that help them (like roll over)But I'm not sure how this person is parsing the differences.K.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks for that clarification Kathy M.; I was starting to feel really sorry for cnbhappy! I know I didn't like the Barium enema w/ air or the sigmoidoscopy b/c I was completely awake and uncomfortable.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

The endoscopy department wants patients not to feel anything, to have the most pleasant experience as possible. This is what my husband who is an RN said. Versid is a sedative with amnesia properties, they don't want you to remember what happened. Versid has largely replaced valium IV because of this effect. Often its mixed with fentenyl or demerol for pain control. I had problems w/versid as I got extremely aggitated and couldnt control it. However this is very rare or so I'm told. Just curious why did you have a general anethesia for the endoscopy?


----------



## 16757 (Jun 29, 2005)

NancyCat--thanks for your great response. I had the endo yesterday -- it was a breeze, didn't even know I was put out, no recollection of even going to sleep. Thought I was still waiting for it to happen & then they told me it was over. Also, results were negative he said everything looks fine. The nurse told me he took tissue samples which is routine. The only problem was severe constipation cramping, etc. a good part of the evening & again this morning. Don't know if I should attribute this to all the overeating on the 4th or the anesthetic I was given or just the IBS or maybe a combo of all of these things.I have my colonoscopy set for Monday -- will be prepping on Sunday. I can either do the gallon of yukky tasting stuff or the miralax, the dr. said it is my choice. But now for some reason I am worrying about dehydrating from all that diarrhea. Anyone have any thoughts on this and reassurance that this won't happen. Also, does it matter which prep I do, which would be less taxing on my already stressed out insides? Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## 14401 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi, I am having a colonoscopy at 10am tomorrow morning (UK Time) and I am terrified. My partners mother had it done with half sedation and said it was painful, I am also really worried about the risk of perforation and bleeding and infection after and farting I get embarrassed around my partner nevermind a hospital full of people, I just have to keep reminding myself its just air not real wind, and I will proably never see any of the people again.I am on picolax today which isnt very nice. On monday I had to change my diet, cut out all fibre etc, then no food as of 2pm yesterday,and at 6pm last night I had to drink a whole bottle of senna syrup which tasted foul and burnt and hurt my stomach straight away (I dont think this is normal so anyone else reading neednt be concerned I think its because I have a lot of stomach problems too, possible ulcers which I am taking lansoprazole for and I also have a hiatus hernia which causes a lot of pain and acid reflux) Started getting cramps about midnight and didnt sleep till about 2.30am, woke up at 5am with terrible cramps, and the D started which I wasnt expecting until I took the picolax, I was in a lot of pain and feeling sick so rang the hospital helpline and spoke to a very kind nurse, she said it was normal and to take the picolax at 8am as planned she said it would probably be the worst day of my life and that I would feel depressed and horrible she said to stay near a phone and call her if I needed to and ring friends for support and comfort. So I took the picolax and carried on having D a bright yellow liquid, the cramping and sick feeling got worse and worse, and I got all dizzy sweaty and faint and threw up a couple of times (sat on the loo with a bucket between my legs, nice!) about 10.30am rang the hospital in a panic and they said they would speak to the doctor and ring me back, the nurse I spoke to in the morning rang back, and asked a couple of questions and said she would get someone else to call me back as they were not sure if I should continue or not,and that I may have to re-book I had a terrible headache too but she said I could have paracetamol, and goodluck as she wouldnt be in when they do my procedure (I wish she was cuz she sounded so kind). Another nurse rang back and said if I felt ok to persevere then I should otherwize I would just have to do it all over anyway, she said to drink plenty and still take the 2nd lot of picolax at 4pm but to try half a packet instead and see how I go.Since then I have felt a lot better, after being sick the cramps settled and the D calmed down to about once every half hour, so I could leave the bathroom and rest a bit. Took the second lot of picolax at 4pm, just half and I feel fine, its 7.30pm now and I have only passed a yellow liquid a couple of times, only very mild cramping, I dont think I will take the rest of the picolax as everything coming out of me is clear anyway, the only thing is I am very sore from wiping, and the acidity of the D I assume, it is so stingy and painful, I am going to go and have a nice bath in a minute to soothe it, I hope thats it now and I dont get like I did earlier again that was so horrible but it didnt last as long as expected, I think thats cuz I hardly ate anything all week through worry.Also I had an endoscopy nearly 4 years ago and chose to have no sedation because I was scared of it, and that was fine, I remember them spraying my throat to stop the gag reflex and I kept burping the air back up, and a nurse was holding my hand, it didnt hurt and I came out smiling, just had a bit of a sore throat thats all, thats when they diagnosed my hiatus hernia.Well wish me luck tomorrow, I shall update on how it went tomorrow evening if I feel well enough, I am still terrified, mainly about the possible bleeding up to 48 hours after if that happens I have to go back in and have an op to fix it, but also the pain, I am going to ask them to sedate me as heavily as possible as I have panic attacks too, I wish they would just put me to sleep, but I dont think they can.Well goodluck to anyone out there going through the same thing, hope it goes well for all of you, take care Roxanne


----------



## 16757 (Jun 29, 2005)

Roxanne, I wish you the best of luck I have never heard of anyone having such a hard time with the prep. I don't know what picolax is. I decided to cancel my colonoscopy scheduled for 7/11 and now after reading your post, I may never do it. My mother also had a terrible experience, she was in the bathroom almost 24 hours from the Golytely. Also, she could not take any anesthesia & was awake the whole time. To top it off, they found a huge tumor, which was cancerous. That was about six years ago, and luckily she had the surgery, didn't need chemo or radiation and seems fine. but she will never again go through this. Needless to say, I backed out at the last minute due to intense fear. I am thinking of speaking to a therapist cause I need to have this test done due to my mother's history.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Camille-I absolutely understand why you are choosing to cancel the proceedure. But try and get past the fear somehow so you can re-schedule for another time. A colonoscopy is an important test, especially w/your family history. It may not seem so now but its always easier to deal w/medical issues sooner rather than later. You can possibly save yourself more complicated proceedures and especially emotional worry down the road. I waited 10 yrs to have another colonoscopy due to having what to me was the scope from Hell. When I finally had another one (much more pleasant) 3 yrs ago, I was lucky that the polyp I had was small and not a bad type. Perhaps you can have general anethesia for the colonoscopy, you won't be put under very deeply and IMO being "comfortable" makes all the difference. Regarding the prep, in my experience they are all lousy and very unpleasant but you can and will get through it.


----------



## 16757 (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Nancy, and thank you again for your kind words. You always seem to know just what to say. I do plan to go for the test but am so freaked out about it, I have to see a therapist. I have been meaning to do this for a year now anyway, the problem is they are all going on vacation at this time of year, so I am having a difficult time doing this. I wish I could be admitted to the hospital for the prep, i know that sounds silly, but this is what I fear the most. I had the most pleasant experience with the endosocopy on Tuesay, felt absolutely nothing. So I am not afraid of the procedure. Clearly, it is the prep that is scaring me. Now I am afraid of dehydrating. I have been getting up in the middle of the night with anxiety attacks. So I can't imagine going through the prep in this state. Anyway, between Roxannne's post & mine about my mother, I believe there should be a separate category for "Horror Stories" - read at your own risk. Thanks again. I'll keep you posted about my progress. Also glad to hear you had a small benign polyp. Sounds like clear sailing ahead.


----------



## 14401 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well its all over and done with, after I posted last night I only went to the loo 2 more times, went to bed at 1am and got up at 9am, slept straight through the night, probably cuz of lack of sleep the night before. Woke up needing to go to the loo though and feeling a little sick, but I think that was lack of food and nerves, went to the toilet again, and then my partner drove me to the hospital, got there at 10am, waited a bit then a nurse came to see me, asked all the usual questions, took blood pressure, weight etc. I told her I was very nervous and could I have a heavy sedation, I stressed this a few times, and was then sent off to try and go to the toilet again, (which I did) and then got into my gown and into another waiting area where my partner reappeard, she said it wouldnt be too long to wait, my stomach was all knotted with fear, I felt sick and shaky. On the table in front of me was a comments book which I started to read with patients comments going back to 2000, it was kind of like reading the posts here, people giving their experiences, good and bad, most people were happy and said it wasnt as bad as expected, the only complaints were about the prep and the wait, this reasured me a bit, as nearly everyone said the prep is the worst thing and I had already survived that.Got called through at 11.40 am spoke to the doctor and the guy administering the sedation and said again, I suffer from panic attacks, make sure you give me a strong dose, they said they would, anyway they put the cannula in the crook of my right elbow and put a pulse thingy on my finger, and told me to lie on my left side knees bent up, the nurse then said the oxygen levels in my blood were low, probably because of a recent chest infection, so she stuck this tube coverd in gause up my nose to give me oxygen,that hurt a bit (it still does actually) then the sedation guy did his thing, I watched it go in and waited for the woozy feelings to start but didnt feel hardly any different at all, no sleepy feeling nothing! The doctor started the procedure and I winced a bit as it was uncomfortable, I started chatting to the nurse saying I didnt feel any different and tried to ignore what was going on the other end, I remember saying to her do most people forget this afterwards and she said most but not all, it was hurting quite a bit, and the doctor was apologising and saying he was being as gentle as he could, I kept chatting to the nurse to distract myself and she was asking about my hair (its pink, purple blue and black plait extensions and is often a topic of conversation for people!) The doctor got me to lie on my back with my knees bent to reach the last part and said it would only be another five minutes, it was still very uncomfortable, but I didnt mind, it was weird, I was expecting to feel very drowsy fall asleep and wake up with it all done, instead I felt nothing, was completely lucid and chatty but didnt mind. I am thinking that the sedation must have taken away my anxiety but didnt do anything else, but as I felt no fear I didnt mind the pain at all, in fact I was quite happy throughout, it was an unusual feeling because I am so used the the terrible scared feeling that goes hand in hand with any pain I am in. The doctor said it was all over and that there were no polyps or signs of cancer, and that he had taken 6 biopsies I should get the results within 6 weeks, and I was wheeled off into recovery.In recovery I was still wide awake and trying to chat to the nurses as I was getting a bit bored, the two ladies either side of me were completely out of it, I still dont know why I wasnt, I asked the nurse I had been given much sedation she checked to notes and said 4mg of something or other it sounded like medazepan, but I cant remember she said that was a low dose though, and they didnt give me any at all of the other one which most people get. I was a bit annoyed as I had asked for it to be very heavy at least 5 times and mentioned it to the nurse, the man administering it and the doctor, and they must have ignored me, even though they promised that they would. But at the same time, I am not annoyed because although the procedure was painful it was not at all traumatic and over within half an hour, so obviously I didnt need the heavy sedation anyway. The only problems I had in recovery were that, my oxygen levels kept dropping every time I tried to sit up, the machine strted beeping and a nurse kept coming rushing over and getting me to take deep breaths she said it could be the wind pushing on my diaphragm, and to try and expel it, that was the other thing though I had barley any wind, less that I have sometimes naturally, and what was there was bubbling around higher up, and wouldnt come out, in fact now 8 hours later, I have only had a very small amount. The nusrse turned the oxygen level moniter round so I could see it and said If I could keep it above 90 for 5 minutes then she would leave me alone, if it started to drop then take deep breaths. Anyway I did what I was told and she let me sit up and took the machine away, brought me a glass of wather and 2 digestive biscuits, took the cannula out of my arm which hurt more than anything else I think, its still sore and red now especially seeing as she ripped a few hairs out!They let me get dressed gave me a bit of paper about not driving operating machinery etc after sedation, took my bracelet tags off, I walked round the corner and my partner was waiting, I held onto his arm as I felt a little dizzy, and we came home. Since then I have felt fine, cheerful eaten and drunk a few things, my partner has just bought me a chicken kebab and a can of pepsi in, I havnt been to the loo, had very very minimal pain, and cramps no worse than what I usually get, barley anything at all.I am so relieved after yesterday morning with the prep I was so scared, but after I was sick, things were much better, and today was fine, much better than I expected but in a different way, all the things I was worried about didnt happen, but some of the things I wasnt worried about did, obviously I am not out of the woods until 48 hours are up cuz of the risk of bleeding etc, but the way the procedure went I was told this was very unlikely, just have to wait for my results now. Also I have a scan of my upper organs on the 28th looking for gall bladder problems, will update everyone on my situation soon.Camille it wasnt half as bad as I had feared, I really think you should still get it done, at least then you will know if there is anything serious causing your symptoms, and if there isnt then you have peace of mind, for me the worry was the worst bit, and the relief I feel now is amazing.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Camille did you read what I posted about using Miralax for the prep? And using Gaterade (it was on another thread). I've had to do at least seven preps. It's just like you get "D". Now I don't recommend drinking the golytely. I've had two experiences during the preps where I got sick and threw up. Once drinking the golytely ####. I threw up and my husband had to run out and buy some sodium bicarbonate. I just didn't like the taste of the golytely. Then the last time I couldn't taste the Miralax mixed with the Watermelon flavored gaterade, but I got sick of drinking the same flavor Gaterade. What are you most afraid of with the prep or the procedure? Lots of people have been through this stuff before and may be able to help rid some of your fear.


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

One last thing Camille. I am seeing a therapist and one of the things he told me was that just because something feels uncomfortable to me doesn't mean I shouldn't do it. We were talking about my own avoidance type anxiety behavior with things.


----------



## 14401 (Jul 7, 2005)

Camille, I was so scared for months more than you could ever imagine, and it wasnt pleasant, but it wasnt as bad as I thought it would be, and I am still here feeling fine, relieved and happy that its all over and done with, two days of discomfort was nothing compared to the fear stress and anxiety my symptoms and fear of the procedure were causing. Please dont let my experience put you off, now its all over and done with, I wonder what all the fuss was about. Its not nice, but its not really terrible either, it will be over before you know it, thats what everyone kept telling me and at the time, I wasnt really listening but they were right, treat yourslf to something nice when its all over and done with, keep that in mind to get you through it, you can do it and you need to do it, I totally understand your fear but when you feel the relief like I have today that its all over and done with, you will be glad you did it,and know it was the right thing to do,take care Roxanne


----------



## 16757 (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you all for your very kind words of support. I am actually seeing a thereapist tomorrow evening, and this will be my number one topic of discussion. Another reason I put off this test is becuse I am going on a cruise with my husband & son in two weeks, I was afraid if they found something I didn't want it to be called off :& ruined for them. I never realized how deep seated the fear was, if you read my other posts about my mom's experiences, and me being the one the dr. told that she had cancer. I was alone :& very frightened, so aside from being afraid of getting very sick from the prep, cause I have so much troube with my stomach anyway, I am also afraid of being told I have cancer. If anyone is interested, I will report on my progress with the therapist & hopefully will have the courage to reschedule & just do it without freakng out & having anxiety attacks, which I am starting to get again after 30 years. Thank you again, my best to you all.


----------



## 18794 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Roxanne,I just got finished with my Colonoscopy Firday too. They took biopsies of mY Ileum and Cecum. I don;t know why. What did they biopsy you for, what did they see. The Doc said not for cancer but her saw inflammation on the Ileum. Sound familiar at all to you?Still scared it may be cancer cells he saw.


----------



## 14401 (Jul 7, 2005)

Meredith, the doctor said to me that there were no polyps or signs of cancer and he took the biopsies to check out some inflammation which could have been caused by a number of things, even the trauma of taking the prep could have caused it, other than that it might be IBS or UC or crohns, although these are not pleasant they are managable illnesses and not as bad as cancer, try not to worry too much, inflammation can mean many things, most of which arn't too serious, hope everything goes ok with your results, I get mine within 6 weeks, Roxanne


----------



## stefdoe (Nov 1, 2003)

Camille,It is very understandable why you have this fear; I understand now. Well just don't beat yourself up about this. It will only add to your fear/anxiety. Eric had posted a link to a thread that you might find helpful. Read the posting about the dentist phobia on this thread it has some good suggestions for dealing with anxiety. After your cruise, I hope you do get it done b/c I let my anxiety issues spin so far out of control that I don't have much of a life anymore. I just avoid more and more things to avoid getting stressed (so much stresses me out). Keep us posted. Take care. http://www.ibshope.com/viewtopic.php?t=732


----------



## 18794 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Roxanne that does help. He did say he cancer is not the thing he is looking for that it appears to be inflammation or possible Crohns etc. do you know where they took the biopsy from on you?


----------



## 18794 (Jun 27, 2005)

StefDoe,I am sorry to hear of your anxiety issues as well. I am in the same boat. I feel my life is controlled by anxietyt. I am trying xanax for the first time tonight. do you take any meds for it?


----------



## 14401 (Jul 7, 2005)

He took the biopsy from 6 different areas but he didnt say where.I too have suffered terrible anxiety over the past 6 years that has controlled my life, stopped me from working, going on holiday, even leaving the house sometimes, I have seen 5 therapists but nothing worked so I stopped seeing them, I was prescribed cipramil, but the side effects were so bad I stopped taking them after two days, I was told they would wear off after a couple of weeks but I couldnt handle it for that long. In the past 6 months I started to get things under control, joined a gym which helped, and just sheer determination, mental strength and positive thinking started to get me through it, then my health started to get worse again, (it seems to go in phases), and I had the colonoscopy looming, so everything started resurfacing again, I am finding it easier to manage than I used to though, and get over attacks quicker, because I keep telling myself that I have felt like this before and it went away, and I am still here and ok, I just repeat that to myself over and over and try ro convice myself that everything will be ok, I also suffer with mild OCD and depression, but they dont affect me too much, hope all goes well for you, will let you know more, when I hear from my doctor, Roxanne


----------



## 14401 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just had an ultrasound scan of my abdomen and everthing looks ok there, they were looking for gall stones mainly but checked everything out,now I know thats clear everything seems to be pointing towards stomach ulcers causing my upper GI pain, which means I will probably need another endoscopy, oh well


----------

